# Downloading apps



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering since my mobile plan doesn't have internet is there an easy, legal way to download apps to my WM 6.1 phone? It seems the only way on Microsoft's site is with the Marketplace and I can't download anything using my phone so I want to use my computer to do it. Are third-party sites legal too?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Look online for cabinet files.... (.cab)

Then transfer them over to your phone via SD card.(or USB cable)

Then just select them using the file explorer and it will install them for you.

If you are not already a member join: Android Forums & Windows Phone Discussion @ xda-developers

It's where the best cell-phone minds meet.

Once you join find the forum for your phone and look around.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! Just confirming: The stuff they're offering is legal right? I don't really want to 'hack' my phone or anything.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes... Stock ROMS for phones suck :grin:

Nothing about changing the software is illegal...

If your phone supports it see if you can flash up to WM6.5 I like it a lot more then 6.1

If you need help you can post here or at XDA


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Heh I don't know how to install any of them and I can't find a tutorial.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You will need to HSPL your phone first.

From there boot your phone in boot-loader (hold down the power button+ the down arrow for the volume)

You should get a tri-color screen.... connect your phone to the PC using a usb cable.

grab the Flashing tool (should be included with the ROM) and run it.

Let everything run then follow the onscreen prompts...

Something like that... been a long time since I have updated/developed.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

+++++


Laxer said:


> You will need to HSPL your phone first.
> 
> From there boot your phone in boot-loader (hold down the power button+ the down arrow for the volume)
> 
> ...


It doesn't appear there is a HSPL for my phone, there are for HTC and others but I have a Samsung Jack which isn't listed anywhere and the method to get into the boot loader doesn't appear to work for my phone if I try it. The forum is difficult to navigate, I can't even find a WM6.1 post anywhere I think it only goes to 6.5.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Lets try doing the offical upgrade then we can go from there....

</title> <META content="Product Support" name=title /> <META content="Product Support" name=kewords /> <META content="Find world class Product Support information here." name=description /> <META content="" name=date SHEME="ISO-8601" /> <META content

BEFORE doing this back up all your contacts to SIM.

Backup any important text/emails to the computer or SD card.

All apps installed will be removed so make a list if you have favorites.

This appears to be the most recent custom ROM: [DISCONTINUED] [ROM] [Samsung Jack SGH-i637] [EN\ES] WM6.5 ~S.A.C.~ - xda-developers

You can check around the forum that thread was posted in for others.
There are a few complaints around XDA about speed on WM6.5... I personally have never been a fan of stock roms and always stick to CFW. but then again my HD2 is a little more main stream for CFW.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The update downloader doesn't function for me.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

-WOLF- said:


> The update downloader doesn't function for me.


xda-developers - View Single Post - [DISCONTINUED] [ROM] [Samsung Jack SGH-i637] [EN\ES] WM6.5 ~S.A.C.~


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

There's always problems apparently, this one won't see the 'port' nothing happens. I'm sure I'll figure this out eventually.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

are you connecting your phone using active sync?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Laxer said:


> are you connecting your phone using active sync?


I am yes.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Make sure you are running it as admin/escalated...

this: </title> <META content="Product Support" name=title /> <META content="Product Support" name=kewords /> <META content="Find world class Product Support information here." name=description /> <META content="" name=date SHEME="ISO-8601" /> <META content

should not require HSPL...

quotes from the devs:



> *If I Have x64 bit Edition of Windows. Will The Upgrade Tool Work On this OS*
> Due to the nature of the drivers embedded with the tool, they were not designed for use in that environment.
> *Is The Upgrade Tool For My SGH-i637 (Jack) Compatible With Windows 7?*
> No. At This time, it is recommended to execute tool on x32 builds of Windows Vista or XP


----------

